# Congress



## shadelady (Jul 16, 2011)

Just wanted to say a huge thanks to all of those involved in getting the 2011 Congress on line for viewing. We have had a wonderful few days watching some gorgeous ponies here in the UK


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 1, 2011)

You are welcome!


----------

